# So denken Hunde und Katzen :-)



## Krone1 (22 Apr. 2014)




----------



## wolf2000 (22 Apr. 2014)

Stimmt absolut.


----------



## Max100 (22 Apr. 2014)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Stimmt absolut.




Hast unbedingt recht!


----------



## sachsen paule (22 Apr. 2014)

deswegen mag ich katzen mehr als hunde.
katzen haben sich noch ein stück eigenes denken bewahrt, hunde machen absolut alles was man ihnen sagt und müssen dann noch ihr leben lang an ner leine rumlaufen und gewaschen werden.

setz mal ne katze und nen hund in der wildnis aus, die katze überlebt, der hund wird verhungern^^


----------



## Ludger77 (22 Apr. 2014)

Wie war das nochmal:

Der Hund ist der Freund des Menschen.
Katzen halten sich Personal!

... oder so ähnlich.


----------

